# APC BE350G Buzzer- remove buzzer?



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

I've bought several different UPS units, never had this problem- there's no USB connector interface nor is there a button to silence the buzzer. The buzzer is a #390-0004-Z 5VDC piezobuzzer. I tried putting a 330 resistor across the solder joints and it didn't quiet any. 

It was bought to power a 25W LED TV and uverse receiver, and amazon doesn't offer returns on UPS units, so I'm SOL and stuck with it. Such a small unit isn't good for much else. 

Maybe I need to go to less resistance of a resistor to take more voltage away in the voltage divider? I've read that the UPS will shut down if you remove it...maybe put a 100 ohm resistor in it's place?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

welp, unsoldered the buzzer and put a 330 resistor in it's place...all things seem well.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

You could try adding a 'throw'-switch, so that one position feeds the speaker, whereas t'other position feeds the resistor, that'll give you the choice then :wink:


----------

